# Gaggia classics



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi all. Got a couple if nice refurb classics if anyone interested. Pre Philips. £100 plus post.

Thanks guys


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

nice one







i'm sure someone will snap those up!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry to barge in here but is there anyway to find out if a classic is pre Phillips? Bought mine second hand and am unsure if its pre or pro. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just open up the top and look inside, the newer ones have the small solenoid approx 3 cm x 2 cm the pre Phillips ones have a larger solenoid (as you look in the top from the front it is at the rear base of the boiler on the left hand side, alternatively I believe the steam valve bolted onto the top of the boiler is silver on the newer ones and brass prephilips, another way is to turn machine upside down, check the date of manufacture, if it 2011 or before then it is the older version.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks Coffeechap, will check it now, fingerscrossed it's pre! Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Think you said my second hand one was pre and you said that just by looking at it!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ha ha yours just looked a little older


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Am sure I would have said to have a look inside as externally there is no difference in the machines at all


----------

